# Chicken wings



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I decided to give Obi his first raw chicken wing for his tea tonight and I have to say I'm quite anxious watching him eat it! He's out in the garden (as I type and watch  ) and has been working on it for the last 10 mins. Does he really eat all of it including the biggest part of the bone? I noticed he has lost a few teeth recently so wondering if he is struggling and I shouldn't have given it yet?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta had a we bit of trobem with the bigger parts on the wing when she was 8 weeks but hafter the forst week she was devowering them faster than theo others. 

if he can ear the bone he wont he will just strip the meat off it and gnaw on the bone. hut i would worry about his teeth he will have plenty to use. 

would love to see some photos of him with his wing.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Clare, we gave Mable chicken wings from the beginning, but like I said I hold the tip of the wing, as she is so greedy she would just have swallowed it whole. It took her ages to start with but now takes a couple of minutes. They just chomp through the bigger bone.... I'm assuming he likes it mine have both just had theres Mable was wimpering for her tea x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Kendal and Karen! By the time I'd read your posts and grabbed my camera he had got through most of it and was having a good old crunch on the most boney part. It's now all gone and he is very pleased with himself. He keeps going back to the spot in the garden where he was eating it just to check incase he's missed a bit! A success I would say. Thanks, I need not have worried. 

Here's the pics I managed to get before it was all gone!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures... love how he keeps going to check lol, just incase


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Great pictures... love how he keeps going to check lol, just incase


Yes, it's like there might be a chicken wing bush in the garden where they keep re-appearing


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lol those pics are so funny


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca loooves her chicken wings and like you I was so worried she'd choke but they are so good for them and a great protein giver


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He had another one today and didn't mess about this time


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd love to try Maisie with a chicken wing .....what happens to the bones - do they take the meat off and leave the bones or what happens? My husband says chicken bones can splinter so I'm anxious to try. 

Thanks


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I'd love to try Maisie with a chicken wing .....what happens to the bones - do they take the meat off and leave the bones or what happens? My husband says chicken bones can splinter so I'm anxious to try.
> 
> Thanks


They eat the whole lot, bones and all. It is only cooked chicken bones that splinter as they become brittle when dehydrated through cooking. You're also not supposed to feed the stronger (more brittle) weight bearing leg bones even when raw apparently.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> They eat the whole lot, bones and all. It is only cooked chicken bones that splinter as they become brittle when dehydrated through cooking. You're also not supposed to feed the stronger (more brittle) weight bearing leg bones even when raw apparently.


Oh thanks .......so do the bones get digested, or do they come out just the same as they went in? I guess its ok as they are so small? I will try and give her one soon.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Oh thanks .......so do the bones get digested, or do they come out just the same as they went in? I guess its ok as they are so small? I will try and give her one soon.


They digest the bone right down as that's what they are designed to do. It comes out the other end as chalky, white, dry (what we call 70's style ) poo.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I'd love to try Maisie with a chicken wing .....what happens to the bones - do they take the meat off and leave the bones or what happens? My husband says chicken bones can splinter so I'm anxious to try.
> 
> Thanks


You can also try lamb ribs - I picked up a pack of 6 ribs from Morrisons today for £1.50. Or go to the butchers and ask for lamb bones either leg or neck. They eat the whole lot. I also give Flo beef leg bones and she can get all the stuff of and gnaw down the knuckle bit bit can't eat the actual leg bone which is too strong but she gnaws away for hours which gives her teeth a good clean. She gets the chicken wings, lamb ribs and lamb bones as a meal replacement and the beef bones as recreation.

Gosh - learnt sooooo much from Dylansmum, Kendal, Wilfiboy and JD. Just a few months ago I was just putting a scoop of kibble in a bowl each day and giving her a nylabone. Flo sends her deepest thanks to those who have helped her 'mum' learn how to feed her so well


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are worried when you first give them one you can do two things:
First bash the wing with a tenderiser mallet this will help break up the bones a bit

Secondly hold on to the end. This encourages them to chew rather than gulp them down.

Then when you feel more comfortable you can just let them get on with it!!

HTH


----------

